# Some Pics From After The Blizzard.



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We had a blizzard here on Long Island Sunday into Monday. And I thought I'd share some of the pics of my lofts after the snow stopped.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like fun. We have a snow storm on the way. Sat night is supposed to be -3. Wintertime yes.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Man is that a lot of snow!!!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

It wasn't as bad as I thought it was gonna be I'm kinda disappointed last years bliazzard was better. But normally I would have dug out paths to the coops but they predict temps near 50 Friday Saturday and Sunday with some rain saturday night. So I'll walk through it for a few days and just let it melt on it's own. It's way too much work to dug all that snow when it's gonna be gone in a few days anyway.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would love to be there to play in the snow! Until it starts melting  Then I'd want to leave - that has to leave a TON of water in your yard! 
We got about 5-7 inches here. Started snowing Saturday night, so I guess you could say we had a white Christmas this year


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I would love to be there to play in the snow! Until it starts melting  Then I'd want to leave - that has to leave a TON of water in your yard!
> We got about 5-7 inches here. Started snowing Saturday night, so I guess you could say we had a white Christmas this year


It's actually pretty nice walking on top if it right now after I packed down my paths. But it's gonna be a mess back there next week like you said it's gonna leave a ton of water and the ground is already frozen underneith since we've been below freezing almost the whole month of december so when it melts on top it's not gonna go anywhere it's just gonna make a layer of mud. One of these years when I have the money to do it I'm gonna have cement paths put in so I don't have to deal with the muddy mess left behind after storms like this. Or better yet I'm gonna build one big coop hooked onto my carage with a hallway through the whole thing so I don't even have to go outside when it's nasty out.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

WOW that's rough. We got around three inches chrismas eve/christmas day. It is not enough to do any snow sports in, but plenty enough to make today as muddy as a pig pen! Bleh!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm jealous we haven't had but a trace of snow. I'm sure it will get here, so I'm fine with waiting.
Dave


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Well hope it gets warmer & melts it quicker where you are LOL
We got a massive snowfall back on 1st december 
Never had anything as bad here recorded in last 150 years


















This was the view of the back garden then









This is the view this morning, 28 days later its finally melting


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hoping a lot will go away today. But my grandsons will be riding dirt bikes on it and it will be a muddy mess!


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

how were the birds after the storm


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I got a chill just looking at the pic`s !!......We had maybe 5 or 6 inches here...This week,the temp`s will be in the lower 50`s.....Alamo


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

NY is a big place. Take a look at Watertown, Tug Hill, Buffalo, or even a low snowfall place like Rochester. 

It is all perspective.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I live right at the foot of tug hill 10 miles east of lake ontario... We get crushed with lake effect snow every year.
It's just a fact of life here in NNY.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

We got a foot of snow here Sunday night/Monday morning. Was a pain to shovle but atleast it wasn't that heavy snow.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is what I woke up to on Dec 7 and the 14. And I was not in the heavy area. 

The boy really wants to move the lofts closer to the house after shoveling out to the doors. In the deck picture you can see all three of the lofts (although the Castle is not nearly done in the one photo).


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am getting cold just looking at the pics!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> It's actually pretty nice walking on top if it right now after I packed down my paths. But it's gonna be a mess back there next week like you said it's gonna leave a ton of water and the ground is already frozen underneith since we've been below freezing almost the whole month of december so when it melts on top it's not gonna go anywhere it's just gonna make a layer of mud. One of these years when I have the money to do it I'm gonna have cement paths put in so I don't have to deal with the muddy mess left behind after storms like this. Or better yet I'm gonna build one big coop hooked onto my carage with a hallway through the whole thing so I don't even have to go outside when it's nasty out.



What we did was to dig deep and wide french drains, and filled them with stone. Doesn't matter what time of year it is, all the way to the loft, and going right past it, the water seeps into the stone. It's great in the rainy season too. You always walk on dry land. And didn't cost much to do either.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*That white stuff on the ground is why I did not go back to NEW YORK,(Long Island) after I got out of the USMC. * GEORGE


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

george simon said:


> *That white stuff on the ground is why I did not go back to NEW YORK,(Long Island) after I got out of the USMC. * GEORGE


I love it here on Long Island the beaches are only a few mins away from wherever you are then you've got the Great South Bay to go boating on all summer then the great fishing in the fall. It's a lil expensive to live here but I don't think I'll ever leave. Unless Suffolk county goes the way of Nassau and bans the keeping of pigeons then I'm gonna have to leave. What part of Long Island were you from?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, understandable. In California all they have to contend with is forest fires, mudslides, and earthquakes. But at least you got rid of the snow.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I love it here on Long Island the beaches are only a few mins away from wherever you are then you've got the Great South Bay to go boating on all summer then the great fishing in the fall. It's a lil expensive to live here but I don't think I'll ever leave. Unless Suffolk county goes the way of Nassau and bans the keeping of pigeons then I'm gonna have to leave. What part of Long Island were you from?


You're crazy lol. i hate it here on long island. its cold, the beaches are gross, there is alot of traffic, and everyone is mean lol.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that it's melted (well not all of it, but most of it), my ducks look more like chocolate easter candy  Their pen is pretty muddy now, and they are blending in perfectly


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I love it here on Long Island the beaches are only a few mins away from wherever you are then you've got the Great South Bay to go boating on all summer then the great fishing in the fall. It's a lil expensive to live here but I don't think I'll ever leave. Unless Suffolk county goes the way of Nassau and bans the keeping of pigeons then I'm gonna have to leave. What part of Long Island were you from?


*Holbrook, went to SAYVILLE HIGH,played football and baseball against LINDENHURST, that was 60+ years ago.I liked Long Island but you can keep the winter.I drove up the freeway for my grandsons basketball game this morning and I could see the snow on the mountins 30 miles away that as close as I want to be to snow.I live 5 miles from the ocean. I do enjoy your posts read them all the time. *GEORGE


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well our storm passed through this week leaving only 8 inches of snow. Not too bad. It also brought a bit of cold air. Tonight is forcasted to be -13. We will see how they do tonight. Last night was only -6 and they all looked fine today. They are all fat and puffy. Todays high was 17. Just got to love winter.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Today it was a nice and toasty 45 degrees which was pretty nice since I was back there banding my 34 babies. I's not gonna go below freezing tonight and tommorrow is gonna be around 50 so most of this snow should be gone by Monday.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I just got out of the hot tub. My hair would freeze in about 20 seconds. The hot tub was 104 though. Its cold.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Just looked it is -6 at 9:18pm. And you guys are breeding right now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

61 degrees today! And thats without the sun shining on the thermometer. It also rained....a lot  So I guess it will be cold again tomorrow.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Al Gore must be right. Its going to get 38 degrees next Thursday. Oh the heat wave. 30 or so schools flooded in ABQ over the weekend from busted pipes. We hit -11.
Tonight
8°
10%

Wed
Jan 5

Partly Cloudy
32°
8°
10%

Thu
Jan 6

Partly Cloudy
33°
9°
10%

Fri
Jan 7

Sunny
35°
12°
0%

Sat
Jan 8

Mostly Sunny
35°
17°
10%

Sun
Jan 9

Few Snow Showers
31°
2°
30%

Mon
Jan 10

Mostly Sunny
31°
8°
10%

Tue
Jan 11

Partly Cloudy
33°
15°
10%

Wed
Jan 12

Mostly Sunny
37°
15°
0%

Thu
Jan 13

Sunny
38°
15°
0%

Last Updated Jan 04, 5:33 PM MT


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

get ready for another one tonight

should not be as bad 6-12 inches in longisland i believe


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

men I'm so glad!! I live in florida


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

From what I've seen on the news I'm in the area that they are calling for 12-18 inches. But who knows right now latly these weathermen get the forcast wrong more then they get it right. I guess I'll see tommorrow morning when I wake up.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> From what I've seen on the news I'm in the area that they are calling for 12-18 inches. But who knows right now latly these weathermen get the forcast wrong more then they get it right. I guess I'll see tommorrow morning when I wake up.


well, lets hope they "get it wrong" the right way.
At the beginning of December, they forecast 2-4 inches for us, ...
It snowed for about 4 days constant and ended up 12-14 inches 
stayed that cold that it took nearly a month to clear, then the day after it did clear, got another 6 inches.
Hope you've plenty snowsalt and shovels just in case


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Man I sure understand we are suffering today it only got up to 72 but we're looking forward 85 forecast for Sunday. I know it hard but someone has to live where the sun shines. Here is an offer to all the PT’ers suffering from the cold You have on open invitation to come to sunny Baja anytime.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

At least your snow melts during this time of the year. Here in Minnesota, we have snow that stays on the ground for 5-6 months!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Remeber, this is weather, not climate  Snowed again here Sunday night. Got some pictures of the birds playing in it, as well as some videos of them flying/wallowing in the snow.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what New York city gets tonight and tomorrow. They are calling for 10 to 15 inches. Hopefully the plows get out.....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swP2DbFxO3c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCYx1TodvSo (try not to laugh when the snow randomly falls on my head)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur15ZY6ikvk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SEukjetF-Q


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

This was my loft a few years ago in Alaska.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Videos:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swP2DbFxO3c
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCYx1TodvSo (try not to laugh when the snow randomly falls on my head)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur15ZY6ikvk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SEukjetF-Q


Great videos! I like watching the bird taking a snow bath............LOL
Thanks for sharing Becky!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Fun time in the winter. Mark sent me some birds from Florida last week, since then we have been -11 and last night -6. The first thing they did out of the box, was eat the snow that had gotten in the loft. It is obvious that the birds like snow. Kind of like kids.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Great video's Becky. They were having a blast trying to bathe in the snow.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> From what I've seen on the news I'm in the area that they are calling for 12-18 inches. But who knows right now latly these weathermen get the forcast wrong more then they get it right. I guess I'll see tommorrow morning when I wake up.


Yah, here too 
I'm 1 hour north of Boston on the coast. Just updated to Blizzard Warning. 12-18 inches, possibly more


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice looking birds, they seem very content , great video, Thanks

That call you use to call your birds is the same as one taught to me by our clubs best flyer.

Can't say we can copy your beautiful southern accent though


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Becky, I enjoyed the videos, I saw you have bamboo right next to your coop just like I do. That stuff speads like crazy mine was getting out of hand so I chopped alot of it down. I looked like the birds really enjoyed it out in the snow I don't let mine out in the winter there's way to many hawks I won't have my old bird out until the middle of March so I'll have about a month to get them ready for the first race. But I'm gonna try somthing different this year I'm gonna try to start lettign out my first round of young birds out around the end of the month instead of holding them until march when they get strong on the wing and fly off too easily.

But as for the storm heading my way the snow already started about 2 and half hours b4 they predicted so that's not a good sign. We aren't under a blzzard warning like Msfreebird but we might get blizzard coinditions for 2 hours or so but it's not considered a blizzard unless you have those conditions for 3 hours or more. But all in all it's gonna be a pretty good storm. With a good anount of snow and a decent amount of beach errosion which we don't need any more of since the beaches already took a beating in the blizzard we had a few weeks ago.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice videos, Becky. I see happy birds!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well since I am pretty much surrounded by woods (plus I'm in NC), we have hawks all year. They don't really get any "worse". Although the juvenile hawks are a little more stupid and attack more often, rather than waiting until I go inside or at least out of sight  A young one attacked them today when I was only a few feet across from the loft. Zipped in right behind me while I was filming the last one! I think it may have ran into the loft and/or top of the aviary...because he seemed a bit slow walking down the steps and taking off, LOL. Poor guy 
Our OB season starts around March 20-something every year. Just barely out of winter. So I don't really have a choice but to get the birds in shape and start training again (especially since we didn't get much done last year!).



For a while I shook a coffee can with some corn kernels in it to call them in. Then when my duct tape finally fell off the lid and was too lazy to fix it, I decided just to whistle them in. It's probably the same call a lot of people use, including the guys in my club, haha 

Yes, bamboo spreads like wildfire! We only had a few trees of them at first, and I've watched them grow into a tiny forest, haha. It's a bit unusual though because ours is super tall. The one leaning over from the ice is one of the smaller ones. Maybe it's from all the chicken fertilizer...and the fact that where they're growing, USED to be my little pigeon graveyard. Random fact of the day, LOL.
Yeah I think you'll find it a lot easier to let the first round out early. That's what I do. The year we built our new YB loft, I had to hold them in, and lost a ton of them when I let them out and the hawks started scaring them. It'll also make better examples for the younger rounds. They'll follow the older ones to the loft instead of up, up, and away, 



Also, thanks everyone!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

just wanted to say that the call was great Hope you did not get the wrong impression for my remarks. I tryed to explain the sound in another post but some people did not get it . I had a bird loaned to me for breeding and he got out last winter , well the owner told me to call him that same way and after two days he landed and came inside for food.

Lots of people don't fly their birds in winter ,I have a few get out when cleaning but they just sit on the roof until dark and I get them back in then . Do you own thing you seam to be on the right track.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Enjoyed the video's Becky! 
As for the snow..........it's here! Wind is whipping, snowing 'sideways', total whiteout right now. We have a 'blizzard warning' in affect until 8 pm tonight  and I'm out of milk!! Hmmmmm LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Enjoyed the video's Becky!
> As for the snow..........it's here! Wind is whipping, snowing 'sideways', total whiteout right now. We have a 'blizzard warning' in affect until 8 pm tonight * and I'm out of milk!!* Hmmmmm LOL


You mean you didn't run to the store at the last minute, like everyone else? Around here, the day before the storm ritual! All the stores are out of milk and bread! Oh well..............guess we'll have to settle for a bottle of wine and sticky buns! LOL.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> You mean you didn't run to the store at the last minute, like everyone else? Around here, the day before the storm ritual! All the stores are out of milk and bread! Oh well..............guess we'll have to settle for a bottle of wine and sticky buns! LOL.


LOL, Wish I had! But I was too busy babysitting my sick grandson, and getting my mother home from the hospital!
So guess I'll have to brave the elements today......after I shovel my way out of the house. I'm procrastinating


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Boy! Do I hear Ya!

When your backyard looks like this, 









And the loft entrance looks like this, at 9:00 in the morning,









You thank God that you built the loft right off the back of your house, with large windows that you can climb through to get to your hungry birds!









Who were VERY HAPPY to see me this morning, after I shoveled paths to feed the out side birds.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OK....this is NOT fun anymore!
Just in taking a break...





































Ok, Breaks over......Back outside


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great shots Waynette! Mine were taken at 9 am. When were yours taken?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Boy! Do I hear Ya!
> 
> When your backyard looks like this,
> 
> ...


Great pictures Jay! How much is that total? We only got about 3 inches here and no more than 5 inches on the ground. We have only had one good snow just before Christmas and that was it till the 3 inches last night. We had no snow on the ground New Years day because, we had a big warm up after Christmas and 60 miles north of me had a high of 63 degrees.
We have been lucky in in Northeast Michigan. Even Detroit has more snow than us. So does the southern states................


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad you were spared. The t.v. said 14 inches so far at noon. But it's still snowing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Eric, no wrong impressions here  Maybe the video will help next time someone doesn't understand what kind of call you're talking about, haha  



WOW, that's a lot of snow! Looks like fun  Until it's time to go take care of the birds! At 36 degrees, the sun is finally out, and everything is melting as hard as it can go (or at least it is on the house). Thankfully I got some rainboots a few weeks ago, so I don't have to get too nasty feeding the birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just finished digging my paths out to the coops and giving them all water. We didn't get as much as last storm only 15 to 18 inches this time but it's real heavy snow which is a pain in the you know what to clean up.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's some pics from just a lil while ago.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I found some imprints in the snow that some kind of lil bird left behind. I thought it was pretty cool so I took a pic and I figured I'd share it with everybody.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I found some imprints in the snow that some kind of lil bird left behind. I thought it was pretty cool so I took a pic and I figured I'd share it with everybody.


is it just me, or has that little bird drawn a picture of itself 








LOL


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great pictures!.........I'm exhausted! My tractor does the driveway, but I have to shovel all the steps, decks, paths to the lofts and 50% of the goat pen or they won't come out of their house 
My pictures were taken about 9 a.m.. We got about another foot since then.
Total so far about 18 inches and still snowing and drifting. Extremely windy 
I did go get my milk......and chips and dip and stopped at Burger King too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Great pictures!.........I'm exhausted! My tractor does the driveway, but I have to shovel all the steps, decks, paths to the lofts and 50% of the goat pen or they won't come out of their house
> My pictures were taken about 9 a.m.. We got about another foot since then.
> Total so far about 18 inches and still snowing and drifting. Extremely windy
> I did go get my milk......and chips and dip and stopped at Burger King too



Think we're getting the same amounts. The chips and dip sounds great. Wish I'd thought of THAT yesterday.

Becky, those are great shots of the birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

We got about a foot today.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Same here... Ran the snowblower twice today


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

How much food increase do you feed your birds during those weather? It seems that they need a lot of food to stay warm unless the loft is heated.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

RodSD said:


> How much food increase do you feed your birds during those weather? It seems that they need a lot of food to stay warm unless the loft is heated.


It has been down to close to zero the past few days here in Missouri! What has been working well for me is setting down an empty feed tray and adding feed as they eat it. This way im not wasting food and the birds get what they need. I have been doing this in the morning and in the evening. Once the parents are all on young they will have food in front of them all day long.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

RodSD said:


> How much food increase do you feed your birds during those weather? It seems that they need a lot of food to stay warm unless the loft is heated.


My birds here in the Ole Dominion are eating about twice what they ate over the summer. I notice they pick out the whole corn first. I keep upping their feed and they keep rising to the occasion!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Got 6 to 8 inches again,and I`m starting to get bored....Shovel...Shovel....Shovel !!!!!
Need to get a little warmer,so I can put the birds together,and raise some young ones...
Have to send two for Walter to fly,and I don`t want any ICE on their wings,when I send them to New York !! hahahahaha!!!!.......Alamo


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Gawd, you northerners and your beautiful snow. I'm turning green, or maybe it's blue, with envy. We only got about half an inch of snow, but one night it did get down to about nineteen degrees. If it had gotten any colder I would have packed up all my belongings and moved to South Texas.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Got 6 to 8 inches again,and I`m starting to get bored....Shovel...Shovel....Shovel !!!!!
> Need to get a little warmer,so I can put the birds together,and raise some young ones...
> Have to send two for Walter to fly,and I don`t want any ICE on their wings,when I send them to New York !! hahahahaha!!!!.......Alamo


I've got all mine on babies. About half of them are on their second set of eggs already.

Here's a few pics of a few of my 2011 babies I've banded so far. All the guys in the pics parents are on a new set of eggs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Lookig Good Walter.....I hope they know how to ski or something,because when they are landing,they will need either ski`s or snowshoes....hahahaha!!!!!....Alamo


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Real nice looking babies! How are you getting them to lay & hatch there in New York with all the cold and snow. I am really curious?
I want mine to get going so I can send the young to the PT one loft race...


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Works the same way here as it does there. You have a daddy bird and a mommy bird...

Wait, not what you meant? 

They don't seem to mind. Put them together and they what they do.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I believe Pigeon 0446 has them on lights, I think he has stated this before. However, even when I was in Kansas which is still very cold (-5 last night, parents pipes froze and busted) we would have babies at this time of the year without any lights. I think it really depends on the birds, but the lights most certainly due help to 'get them in the mood' so to speak.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Matt Bell said:


> I believe Pigeon 0446 has them on lights, I think he has stated this before. However, even when I was in Kansas which is still very cold (-5 last night, parents pipes froze and busted) we would have babies at this time of the year without any lights. I think it really depends on the birds, but the lights most certainly due help to 'get them in the mood' so to speak.


I put my birds on lights 3wks before I paired up. The hens would buzz past my head when I opened the door to get to the cocks side!! The hens were crazy.....you would think it would be the other way around.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I put my birds on lights 3wks before I paired up. The hens would buzz past my head when I opened the door to get to the cocks side!! The hens were crazy.....you would think it would be the other way around.


Thats funny.......lol


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt is right I've got them on 24 hour lights. The cold doesn't seam to bother them too much I guess not at all since these guys are breeding like crazy. I've got 35 banded so far and I've got another 20 eggs from the pairs that already have babies and the others should be dropping eggs anyday now so I should have almost my whole second team hatched out by the end of January.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Matt is right I've got them on 24 hour lights. The cold doesn't seam to bother them too much I guess not at all since these guys are breeding like crazy. I've got 35 banded so far and I've got another 20 eggs from the pairs that already have babies and the others should be dropping eggs anyday now so I should have almost my whole second team hatched out by the end of January.


Thats amazing! How many birds do you have there?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've got 20 pairs together right now. I'd normally put 35 pairs together but I'm going to be getting birds for The IF Convention as well as my clubs Great South Bay Classic. Plus I'm gonna get a few birds for each auction race we have here on Long Island so I'm gonna be getting birds from other lofts so I'm not breeding out of the other 15 pairs until later on and even then only one round or maybe I'll just use them as pumpers to raise the babies of my better pairs. I'm also gonna be putting some of my birds in the Great South Bay Classic and IF Convention as well as the auctions for the money races for other ppl to fly so I'll probly end up with 125 to 150 young birds in my loft this season probly a lil less then normal.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I've got 20 pairs together right now. I'd normally put 35 pairs together but I'm going to be getting birds for The IF Convention as well as my clubs Great South Bay Classic. Plus I'm gonna get a few birds for each auction race we have here on Long Island so I'm gonna be getting birds from other lofts so I'm not breeding out of the other 15 pairs until later on and even then only one round or maybe I'll just use them as pumpers to raise the babies of my better pairs. I'm also gonna be putting some of my birds in the Great South Bay Classic and IF Convention as well as the auctions for the money races for other ppl to fly so I'll probly end up with 125 to 150 young birds in my loft this season probly a lil less then normal.


Wow, that amazes me! I wish I had a race club around me. I am going to send birds to the PT one loft race if my birds can get it done in time. I would definitly race. I would loft to have a giant loft to hold that many birds. I watch my Pigeon all day when I am home. I would be lost without them.
GOOD LUCK RACING!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've got a couple of lofts my biggest is my young bird loft which is 32 foot by 6 and a half foot. So I've got plenty of room for young birds. Idk what I would do if I didn't have a club around here. But I'm lucky I've got a nice club with 35 members that I'm the president of and we're in a combine with over 200 lofts. Which is pretty nice since we get to fly against 2000 to 2500 birds each week. Plus all the money races here make it even better if your into racing for money. I won one of them last year and took home $5500 which was pretty nice.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I've got a couple of lofts my biggest is my young bird loft which is 32 foot by 6 and a half foot. So I've got plenty of room for young birds. Idk what I would do if I didn't have a club around here. But I'm lucky I've got a nice club with 35 members that I'm the president of and we're in a combine with over 200 lofts. Which is pretty nice since we get to fly against 2000 to 2500 birds each week. Plus all the money races here make it even better if your into racing for money. I won one of them last year and took home $5500 which was pretty nice.


But what could you do with the first place prize money of $700,000. That is what they are racing for in China. Give a whole new meaning to MADE IN CHINA


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Alot of racers I know put them together on FEB.14. Weather is not so bad out here in NY in Feb. Last year I did it earlier and had alot of losses. But when Feb came eggs where droppoing like M&M's. This year I am planning like late January. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

GEMcC5150 said:


> But what could you do with the first place prize money of $700,000. That is what they are racing for in China. Give a whole new meaning to MADE IN CHINA


I'd probly buy a new house with a bigger yard and make a bigger coop with plenty of security since ppl would be looking to steal my birds since now my family would be worth 200 grand. Because the guy's from China would want the birds who can win that race.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I've got a couple of lofts my biggest is my young bird loft which is 32 foot by 6 and a half foot. So I've got plenty of room for young birds. Idk what I would do if I didn't have a club around here. But I'm lucky I've got a nice club with 35 members that I'm the president of and we're in a combine with over 200 lofts. Which is pretty nice since we get to fly against 2000 to 2500 birds each week. Plus all the money races here make it even better if your into racing for money. I won one of them last year and took home $5500 which was pretty nice.


WOW, good for you!! I'd love to see your loft & birds.....


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are my recent snow pics.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We've been having weird weather with all the big snow storms now we've got some weird bird in the yard along with another small storm around 5 inches coming tonight. Anybody know what type of bird this is in the pictures?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't know what it is, but if you post it on www.whatbird.com you'll get an answer right away.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I posted in the Bird Watching section and I was told it's an American Woodcock. I looked up info on them and it is one of them but they aren't supposed to be this far north in the winter.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Don't know what it is, but if you post it on www.whatbird.com you'll get an answer right away.



I didn't know about that link. That's handy. Thanks.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I posted in the Bird Watching section and I was told it's an American Woodcock. I looked up info on them and it is one of them but they aren't supposed to be this far north in the winter.


He probably can't find food 
If you have any dry dog or cat food, you can soak it in hot water until it gets soft, and put it out for him to find. Poor thing


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I didn't know about that link. That's handy. Thanks.


Its a great site for 'bird watchers'


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, its a Woodcock.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Its a great site for 'bird watchers'


Yes, I'm sure I'll be using it on occasion.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GRRRRRRRR  Not Again! Another storm this morning  Third one in a week  We're already buried...........I'm soooo over plowing and shoveling!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> GRRRRRRRR  Not Again! Another storm this morning  Third one in a week  We're already buried...........I'm soooo over plowing and shoveling!


Hang in there Waynette, we're getting another one next Tues. through Wednes. and into Thurs.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Hang in there Waynette, we're getting another one next Tues. through Wednes. and into Thurs.


 Another One!!? I try NOT to look that far ahead


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They say they're expecting lines down and power outages with this one. Hope that doesn't happen here. We don't have anywhere to put any more snow.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> They say they're expecting lines down and power outages with this one. Hope that doesn't happen here. *We don't have anywhere to put any more snow*.


 I don't either!
I always push the piles way back to make room for more........and I'm running out of 'room for more' I can't see my shrubs or pool anymore, and their 4' and 5' tall .......and my Christmas ornaments (reindeer, polar bear, seal, etc) are buried somewhere out on the front lawn  Guess I'll find them in the spring!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I don't either!
> I always push the piles way back to make room for more........and I'm running out of 'room for more' I can't see my shrubs or pool anymore, and their 4' and 5' tall .......and my Christmas ornaments (reindeer, polar bear, seal, etc) are buried somewhere out on the front lawn  Guess I'll find them in the spring!


My beautiful holly bushes and other shrubs are covered, bent and with lots of the thicker branches broken. Some of the younger ones are entirely covered. They'll be a mess by spring time. Lots of pruning in order.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> My beautiful holly bushes and other shrubs are covered, bent and with lots of the thicker branches broken. Some of the younger ones are entirely covered. They'll be a mess by spring time. Lots of pruning in order.


Mother Nature is pruning 
And my best arborvitae is laid over.....into my goat pen, AND THEIR EATING IT


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I delivered in southern California today. It was 80 degrees.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

bbcdon said:


> I delivered in southern California today. It was 80 degrees.


Hmmmm
Suppose to be around 15 BELOW tomorrow, and the next couple days  and that's not wind chill


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yep. We're heading into a cold spell. Guess the snow won't be melting any time soon.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's gonna be a cold night tonight they're saying it's gonna be the coldest night in 6 years. We're gonna go below zero which is rear since we are surounded by the Atlantic ocean which normally keeps us pretty warm in the winter compaired to other parts of the area.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeon0446 said:


> It's gonna be a cold night tonight they're saying it's gonna be the coldest night in 6 years. We're gonna go below zero which is rear since we are surounded by the Atlantic ocean which normally keeps us pretty warm in the winter compaired to other parts of the area.


We broke our all time January low this year. The previous was -8. It hit -11 on the 2nd. It also hit -6 the other day. These birds are tough.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It's -6 right now!!  I broke down last night and turned on my reptile heaters in the lofts and left a light on for the birds  Don't know how much good it will do, but at least they can huddle by it. I know their tuff birds, but I still feel bad.
I did bring my 2 oldest pairs of Fantails inside though. The hen's looked miserable, so I brought them in with their mates.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I woke up today to about 3 inches of snow when it was suposed to be rain during the day today then snow tonight. So yet another snow storm where we're gonna get more then 10 inches. Since they were calling for 6 to 10 of snow after the rain today but since we've already got around 4 from the part of the storm that suposed to be rain we'll end up with about a foot now.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Well I woke up today to about 3 inches of snow when it was suposed to be rain during the day today then snow tonight. So yet another snow storm where we're gonna get more then 10 inches. Since they were calling for 6 to 10 of snow after the rain today but since we've already got around 4 from the part of the storm that suposed to be rain we'll end up with about a foot now.


Grrrrrr YES! and its headed THIS WAY


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

We got another storm coming I hear only 2-3 inches though.... it was -12 Monday morning.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yep. Been snowing all day here. We're supposed to get from 6 to 10, or 8 to 10, depending on who you listen to. No where to put any more.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm just across the river from Portsmouth (NH), which was 'on the line' between 2-4 " and 4-8"............somebody drew the line wrong 
I have at least 8' of new 'powder' this morning, and still snowing heavily. Me to, no place to put it, my driveway is getting smaller and smaller.
Thank God its 'fluffy'


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We got another foot. For joy!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

It's suppose to be in the mid sixties today here in the Dallas area. Tomorrow it'll be near seventy. Then next week it'll be cold again back to the low fifties. Brrrrrrrr..... I don't know if I'll be able to stand it, I hate cold weather.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

grifter said:


> It's suppose to be in the mid sixties today here in the Dallas area. Tomorrow it'll be near seventy. Then next week it'll be cold again back to the low fifties. Brrrrrrrr..... I don't know if I'll be able to stand it, I hate cold weather.


Fifty sounds like a heat wave to me


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Last night when I went to bed we were in the area where they said we would get another 3 to 6 inches. Well when I woke up there was around 18 inches so we got about 14 inches between midnight and 5:30 in the morning. They sad it was coming down at over 4 inches an hour at one point for most of the area. They also said that at MacArthur airport which is about 8 mioles from me that they had 5 inches between 1 and 2 in the morning 5 inches in an hour that snow must have really been coming down I wish I woulda stayed up to see that. But one thing I did see last night was quarter inche sleet pellets that were coming down for about a half hour like a heavy downpour you'd get in a sever thunder storm and those pellets really hurt. Especially when your trying to dig your car out of a snow bank.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Like the saying goes, "When it rains it snows"


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Not to rub it in, but it was 65-70 in Dallas today.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Last night when I went to bed we were in the area where they said we would get another 3 to 6 inches. Well when I woke up there was around 18 inches so we got about 14 inches between midnight and 5:30 in the morning. They sad it was coming down at over 4 inches an hour at one point for most of the area. They also said that at MacArthur airport which is about 8 mioles from me that they had 5 inches between 1 and 2 in the morning 5 inches in an hour that snow must have really been coming down I wish I woulda stayed up to see that. But one thing I did see last night was quarter inche sleet pellets that were coming down for about a half hour like a heavy downpour you'd get in a sever thunder storm and those pellets really hurt. Especially when your trying to dig your car out of a snow bank.


We got more than they said we were going to get also (about 10")....I heard something odd on the radio driving to work.
After shoveling paths to the lofts to feed and digging out my truck for about an hour and half, I'm driving to work and the guy on the radio says- "We got a 'couple' inches of new snow this morning making the roads very slippery"
'COUPLE"?! Obviously, this newscaster went in to work very early and hasn't looked out the window!  Typical New England


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

And we're supposed to be getting another good one middle of next week. Getting a bit ridiculous now!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> And we're supposed to be getting another good one middle of next week. Getting a bit ridiculous now!


Be one with your winter and all will be well in the end lol .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> And we're supposed to be getting another good one middle of next week. Getting a bit ridiculous now!


LOL, at least those boxes are still there!!! The snow plow took mine  AGAIN! Have a new box, courtesy of the town....again 
Another storm on its way.....ENOUGH ALREADY!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Here we go again. They are calling for the worst snow/ice storm in 25 years. Everything is covered with ice and the freezing rain is falling. On top of the ice they are now calling for up to 15in of snow! If I had not rebuilt my loft and put on a new roof, I might have a crushed pigeon loft after this storm


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Here we go again. They are calling for the worst snow/ice storm in 25 years. Everything is covered with ice and the freezing rain is falling. On top of the ice they are now calling for up to 15in of snow! If I had not rebuilt my loft and put on a new roof, I might have a crushed pigeon loft after this storm


Ohhhhhhhhh - no more 
We have another 2 feet on its way between 2 storms - today and tomorrow!
Guess I'll be up on the roof today making way for the new stuff


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Well folks I feel your pain, old man winter slipped into North Texas last night and put a triple whammy on us. We had frozen rain, sleet, and then snow on top of that.We have a zero degree wind chill factor in some places around here. Fortunately we have only have a light coat of ice, sleet and snow on the roads but the driving is treacherous. There's always that ten percent of drivers that just don't understand about traction and ice, after a while they usually wise up. Hard to believe that last Friday it was sixty-four degrees. Next week it's suppose to be back in the sixties.

It's nineteen degrees out in the loft, I don't know how long it'll take the water containers to freeze up.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

grifter said:


> Well folks I feel your pain, old man winter slipped into North Texas last night and put a triple whammy on us. We had frozen rain, sleet, and then snow on top of that.We have a zero degree wind chill factor in some places around here. Fortunately we have only have a light coat of ice, sleet and snow on the roads but the driving is treacherous. There's always that ten percent of drivers that just don't understand about traction and ice, after a while they usually wise up. Hard to believe that last Friday it was sixty-four degrees. Next week it's suppose to be back in the sixties.
> 
> It's nineteen degrees out in the loft, I don't know how long it'll take the water containers to freeze up.


I didn't know Texas got snow?! See how much I get out in the world 
I just came in from shoveling part of the roof, moving around the snow and pushing back snowbanks to make room for the new 2' that started this morning  Sure wish I had a cap on my tractor....I look like a snowman (snowwoman) LOL


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> I didn't know Texas got snow?! See how much I get out in the world
> I just came in from shoveling part of the roof, moving around the snow and pushing back snowbanks to make room for the new 2' that started this morning  Sure wish I had a cap on my tractor....I look like a snowman (snowwoman) LOL


I feel for you. Not sure what we are getting, but I know Detroit is going to expecting 2 foot plus..........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's a chilly 50 degrees out here in Cali!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I know I sometimes put salt on the wound but we are sitting as a chillie 68* heading up to 70* today. burrrrrr. Nay way you are all welcome to hear to sunny Baja Calif to get out of the snow. This is our cold season and the sky are clear and the day are not snowy. So if you need to warm up let us know and we will leave the light on for you.
Pastor George San Ignacio BCS Mexico


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> I didn't know Texas got snow?! See how much I get out in the world
> I just came in from shoveling part of the roof, moving around the snow and pushing back snowbanks to make room for the new 2' that started this morning  Sure wish I had a cap on my tractor....I look like a snowman (snowwoman) LOL


It's not unusual to have snow here in the North Texas area, usually we just don't get a lot of it. Most of the time not over a couple of inches. The next two nights the temperature is suppose to get down to ten or eleven degrees. It's unusual for the temperature to get that low too. Late next week we should be back up into the fifties and sixties.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well they are calling for 5 tonight and -3 tomorrow night. Just when I thought it was safe to go back into the ..........shorts.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, It's 65 degrees right now........................INSIDE


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Jaye, your piles of snow look as bad as mine. I can't find another place to pile on more snow and as you know about Massachusetts - they made the roads too narrow.

Here's my mailbox - the pile is almost over the top.


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

it was 79 degrees today in florida,but i still miss the snow,it look so much fun


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

alejandro10352 said:


> it was 79 degrees today in florida,but i still miss the snow,*it look so much fun*


 It's not fun anymore


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Garye that's a good shot. Yep! We live on a narrow street too. I took a few pics of my neighbor out shoveling today. We don't have anywhere to put it either. And throwing to the top of the snowbanks is getting more and more difficult. I know people who can't use their snow blower, as they can't throw it to the tops of the piles even with their blower.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

As we have not experienced snow in our life time, it may sound lot of fun to us to have snow........but I know that it might be nasty too.....
Just dreaming snow in Bangalore, India.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Chilangz said:


> As we have not experienced snow in our life time, it may sound lot of fun to us to have snow........but I know that it might be nasty too.....
> Just dreaming snow in Bangalore, India.


lol one day!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Garye that's a good shot. Yep! We live on a narrow street too. I took a few pics of my neighbor out shoveling today. We don't have anywhere to put it either. And throwing to the top of the snowbanks is getting more and more difficult. I know people who can't use their snow blower, as they can't throw it to the tops of the piles even with their blower.


Hey Jay! I think you should change your 'signature'..at least for the winter.
'Learn to dance in the SNOW'!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Chilangz said:


> As we have not experienced snow in our life time, it may sound lot of fun to us to have snow........but I know that it might be nasty too.....
> Just dreaming snow in Bangalore, India.


I don't want to be stingy.... Here, you can have ALL my snow...
Should have some great pictures today!
I really don't dislike the snow. Our last couple winters have been pretty mild and I got spoiled......so I guess is payback time


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Hey Jay! I think you should change your 'signature'..at least for the winter.
> *'Learn to dance in the SNOW'! *


*
*


Waynette, that is too funny, cause I already thought of that! LOL!

Still snowing, and later on this morning it's supposed to change over to freezing rain and sleet. Then back to snow. Not a lot of snow, just a lot of icy and slippery. The poor annoyed groundhog just said that we're having an early spring. I sure hope so.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Jay, Lots of snow here in Northern Michigan. I will try to post pics later.....*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Waynette, that is too funny, cause I already thought of that! LOL!
> ...


Ahh YES! Early spring...works for me 
I'm above the 'change over' line....all snow here. Expected totals from yesterday and today is suppose to be around 2 feet  Everything is closed here today, but I'll spend most of the day shoveling and plowing


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rackerman said:


> *Jay, Lots of snow here in Northern Michigan. I will try to post pics later.....*


I want to get pictures today....but have to find some batteries for my camera first! How much snow have you gotten?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rackerman said:


> *Jay, Lots of snow here in Northern Michigan. I will try to post pics later.....*


Pictures would be great! I like knowing that others are in the same mess. Not so lonely. LOL.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Ahh YES! Early spring...works for me
> I'm above the 'change over' line....all snow here. Expected totals from yesterday and today is suppose to be around 2 feet  Everything is closed here today, but I'll spend most of the day shoveling and plowing


Wish we had a plow! Have an appointment later this morning, not sure if we'll make it as it's beginning to turn to ice.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Jay, looks like all your neighbor has to do is put some plywood over those two snowbanks on either side and he'd have himself a nice garage!

Can't wait for this stuff to stop! I want to still be able to see out my windows.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I want to get pictures today....but have to find some batteries for my camera first! How much snow have you gotten?


I use rechargable. When they need recharging, just throw them on the charger, and put in the other set which is already charged. You just need 2 sets. They have lasted for a few years now, and I use the camera a LOT.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

this winter is taking it toll on me. yesterday was freezing rain.today it turned to rain another storm is coming on saturday.

well 6 more weeks of winter. we are halfway there

i am in long island ny.
stay warm


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> this winter is taking it toll on me. yesterday was freezing rain.today it turned to rain another storm is coming on saturday.
> 
> well 6 more weeks of winter. we are halfway there
> 
> ...


I think I'd rather have the snow, than the freezing rain


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

you are correct freezing rain is very dangerous


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as g-pigeon. Freezing rain all night and into this morning I'd def rather of have another foot of snow then this stuff.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree about the ice we lost power for more than week back in the ice storm of 1998. I'll take a foot of snow any day.
Tom


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*We got about 18 inches here in Northeast lower Michigan......... Boy am I tired....... *


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Snow Pics!*

We've spent all day digging out from the snow last night... 15+ inches coupled with 50-60 mph wind gusts. 

Managed to kill my snowblower, and had to go out and get another. Aahrghhh.

Birds were all fine, although I had to dig a path through waist-deep snow to get to them.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

CBX1013.. What did you buy? Here's what I bought a few years back.. Best money I ever spent


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Windyflat:

Nice!

My budget was considerably less than what you probably paid for that beauty. I was looking at Ariens, but most of the stores around here are sold out- and not re-ordering more at this point!?! Hello... it's the first week of _February_. We can still get good snow into _May_, for crying out loud!

I found a great deal on a last year's model Simplicity. Should be a nice performer for what we had to spend.

I've run for the Triple-Crown this year. I managed to destroy our push-mower in an accidental run-in with a culvert lip... then, had the transmission grenade on our lawn tractor. Add in the snowblower, and our "equipment" budget is shot.

Thank goodness I have no current need to fire up the weed-wacker, or the leaf-blower.

Don


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Simplicity is a top notch American made product. Sorry about your run of bad luck!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

cbx1013 said:


> Windyflat:
> 
> Nice!
> 
> ...


LOL....I finished digging out about 7 last night, had to go out twice to keep up with it  grand total 23 inches! Couldn't get pictures because my batteries were dead and my battery charger for the camera died too!
My weed-wacker and leaf blower died last fall, my riding mower wouldn't start for the last mow of the season either - starter died. 
Thank God for Massey Ferguson! I did the whole yard with a bucket and rear blade  Although I do get a little nervous piling up the snow with the bucket....hate the thought of rolling it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rackerman, your pics are great! Wow, did you guys get hit! Nice to know we're not alone. I'll bet you're tired.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> rackerman, your pics are great! Wow, did you guys get hit! Nice to know we're not alone. I'll bet you're tired.


*Yes, what a winter......

Hate to say it, I see you may be getting another one.........*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rackerman said:


> *Yes, what a winter......
> 
> Hate to say it, I see you may be getting another one.........*


You just keep your storms out there!! Stop sending them this way!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> You just keep your storms out there!! Stop sending them this way!!




Yes! What she said! LOL. Yes, we'll be getting one on Saturday, but should only be a few inches of the real wet stuff. Then they said something about another storm on Tues.  I'm about ready to go south.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> You just keep your storms out there!! Stop sending them this way!!


I don't want them either, they can stay in Texas.........


----------

